# Ranch Dressing



## vilasman1 (Sep 20, 2004)

Anybody got a reciepe for ranch dressing?


----------



## Audeo (Sep 20, 2004)

Yep.  Here's mine.

*Ranch Dressing*

3/4 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup buttermilk
1 tablespoon minced parsley
2 teaspoons minced onion
1 to 2 garlic cloves, minced
1/2 teaspoon coarsely-ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
Splash of white vinegar

Combine all ingredients in a blender and puree until smooth.  Chill at least an hour before serving. Store in the refrigerator for up to 5 days.

For a little added kick, add a chopped, de-seeded jalapeno to the blender while making the dressing.


----------



## Claire (Sep 20, 2004)

I agree with the recipe above, with lots of options.  You can replace the buttermilk with yogurt.  And if you have an herb garden, use all of them.


----------

